# Extreme Cold, Frozen Sounds and Creeks ... Fish Will Die!



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Talked to a friend of mine yesterday, Roanoke sound is Frozen and parts of the Croatan. I'm expecting a major fish kill. Specks and Pups will pay the price. He said there were fish floating already


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Not good. I trust your experience but i really hope you are wrong on the fish kill.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Back home when the rivers and lakes freeze over the fish just move into deeper water. Any chance of this happening? Agree with Jwalker, I hope you're wrong on this one too.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Specks are closed till june 15, 2018 per the DMF


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hikes run said:


> Back home when the rivers and lakes freeze over the fish just move into deeper water. Any chance of this happening? Agree with Jwalker, I hope you're wrong on this one too.


Ive watched our Speckled Trout Bag Limits go from ten, to eight, to six, to four due to Freezes in the last ten years or so.... I used to love to trout fish Swan Quarter, Campbell Creek and Belhaven. Not worth me loading my boat and driving one hour plus. You can pretty much bet that the NC Rec Fishermen will get hammered again with most likely a two or three fish limit when it opens back up in June 2018.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Brunswick suffered a massive speck kill off about 7-9 years ago due to multiple days of weather in the teens......it took a couple of years, but the trout bounced back in a big way.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Give trout gamefish status and allow no commercial harvest. Close the season for from Jan 1 to May 31 every year. You would see how fast they bounce back.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

23mako said:


> Give trout gamefish status and allow no commercial harvest. Close the season for from Jan 1 to May 31 every year. You would see how fast they bounce back.


Plenty of room out on Avalon Pier as I type, I am in the parking lot. Throw a Grub or two, no one including commercial fishermen are in the way.

Come on down, Puppy Drum Bite should be off the charts when the Surf subsides.

Where are you Trout Experts today? Release all your Trout and eat Shrimp. Or if you want to save the by catch, eat Corn and Chicken.

Make all Fish Gamefish and then make eating fish, illegal.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Plenty of room out on Avalon Pier as I type, I am in the parking lot. Throw a Grub or two, no one including commercial fishermen are in the way.
> 
> Come on down, Puppy Drum Bite should be off the charts when the Surf subsides.
> 
> ...


Go one step more and go Vegan , Save da fish , veggies too:--|


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was just looking at the pier cam...that you, only one out there in a brown hoodie......I was looking at that person about halfway down when he turned and took a picture back towards pierhouse....felt weird like I'm looking at you looking at me kinda thing.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw the sea gulls pulling stunned fish out of the ice yesterday crossing the sound. The fish that made it in the surf will make a good winter bite. 51 degrees Monday I know where I will be


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

[Specks are out effective tomorrow @ 3:00pm... go catch or scoop up all you can 
Yes I hate posting links...

http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...3df-22b4-44f6-b137-ffc762783c89&groupId=38337

Here is a screen shot of the proclamation


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> [Specks are out effective tomorrow @ 3:00pm... go catch or scoop up all you can
> Yes I hate posting links...
> 
> http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...3df-22b4-44f6-b137-ffc762783c89&groupId=38337
> ...


2Na was too cold to walk out on the ice to look for Specs.

Pamlico frozen over to Hatteras. This Morning. Buzzards over Hatteras and not over the Pamlico so no frozen fish down here, likely made it to the Inlets.

On another Cold Stun Death Issue, Evidently Dare County's Plow Trucks were either Dead Cold Stun or more likely never been born, as Northern OBX turned into "Little Siberia" and all the roads were covered by three inches plus ice. This remained through out yesterday, I came down to Hatteras to pick up a laptop at my Post Office Box, it was a relief to have open roads and not have some other Driver in a jacked up 4x4 on my rear, impatiently wanting to go faster than I felt safe which was around 20MPH.

NC State DOT had a few Plow Trucks out last night but evidently State of NC decided that Dare County due to Jennettes Pier financial losses did not qualify for either Snow Plows or Salt and Sand Spreading the previous two nights and days. You have not lived until you have driven across the Bonner Bridge in 40MPH winds when the entire Bridge and Causeway are covered in two inches of solid ice, I went over it at 10MPH, and I still was gripping the steering wheel:redface:

Kill Devil Hills Police department has been advising Residents to stay off the roads until the roads have been made Safe....Evidently this means waiting until Monday when Mother Nature Steps in and melts this Siberian Snowmaggeden for real, as Town of Nags Head, Kill Devil Hills and Kitty Hawk were not going to bother with the Roads....Town of Nags Head did plow their Municipal Parking Lot and for some reason the East side of RT 12 from their Offices down about two miles or so. Hopefully no one got hurt with these dangerous road conditions.

Did not see any Dodge Chargers last few days, must have been Cold Stunned, for some reason I passed the Game Warden every morning this Week, he must be thinking how can he catch me killing Ducks or Deer or Plovers, I did not wave to him, he has Blacked Out Windows in a Green Pickup. So it was a little Russian Holiday this week on the Northern Banks.

It just dawned on me that no one and I mean no one ever has a gun rack in the pickup truck rear window these days, when I was young if you were cool and a ******* or like me at least wanted to be cool and have other people think you were a *******, then you had a Rem 870 in the rack behind your head and if you were really wanting to dress down and still be Country a Mossberg 500 or a Win 1300. It was important to Represent back in the Day, these days not so much

Temps forecast to being mid sixties by later next week. If the Puppy Drum Bite goes off, well just follow Bronzeback and hit up his Secret Hole. Bronze drives a late model @#*(&#1.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Garboman said:


> It just dawned on me that no one and I mean no one ever has a gun rack in the pickup truck rear window these days, when I was young if you were cool and a ******* or like me at least wanted to be cool and have other people think you were a *******, then you had a Rem 870 in the rack behind your head and if you were really wanting to dress down and still be Country a Mossberg 500 or a Win 1300. It was important to Represent back in the Day, these days not so much


Nowadays, if some liberal snowflake saw that, they'd dial 911 and claim you were "brandishing" it. Back in the day, it was a scoped Winchester 70 XTR in .30-06, for me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's pretty bad in up in Virginia. 2018 ain't looking good for trout.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Garboman said:


> It just dawned on me that no one and I mean no one ever has a gun rack in the pickup truck rear window these days, when I was young if you were cool and a ******* or like me at least wanted to be cool and have other people think you were a *******, then you had a Rem 870 in the rack behind your head and if you were really wanting to dress down and still be Country a Mossberg 500 or a Win 1300. It was important to Represent back in the Day, these days not so much(&#1.


Funny, my senior year of high school I had a 74 Scout with a gun rack on the side window. Carried my Remington 20 gauge in there all fall during hunting season and parked right in the school parking lot. Nothing was ever said. That was rural PA though. If you didn't hunt you were looked at like a "weirdo".


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Not over yet unfortunately, make take a while for the water to warm up.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Garboman said:


> 2Na was too cold to walk out on the ice to look for Specs.
> 
> Pamlico frozen over to Hatteras. This Morning. Buzzards over Hatteras and not over the Pamlico so no frozen fish down here, likely made it to the Inlets.
> 
> ...



Give me the mini 14 for the gun rack! In all seriousness, how much would it have cost for the towns to hire people to do an initial plowing of the roads?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Not over yet unfortunately, make take a while for the water to warm up.


Stay in your Cabin or get on that Fishing Scooter and ride down here to Siberia on the Sound.

Secret SPOT was roiled up and Chocolate Yesterday.

May need a few Days to clear and then around Wendsday should be epic.

Roads still messed up in Nags Head and Bonner Bridge is iced over on the Oceanside lane due to more shade.

I bet if I ran for Mayor of Nags Head on the platform of Four new F350's with plows on Standby all winter it would be a landslide Victory.

Hotties are looking good in their Black Tights Snow Boots outfits.

I think Hotties wait all year to be able to use their cute boots.

They fixed the Turbine out on the end of Jennettes, but now the turbine closest to shore has the blades removed.

15 degrees this morning and ice inside Oregon Inlet, come on down in that Scooter.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

opcorn:


Garboman said:


> 2Na was too cold to walk out on the ice to look for Specs.


 2na is too busy working on deer to Trout fish or scoop up the stunned ones. 

(Taking a break for some one the Jags/Bills wildcard game.) Will comment further later on.

He Drum fished most of the deer season and by the time he finished there was only three weeks of Deer season left. Shot his Custom Sako .308 with Leica optics five times and five deer dropped where they stood munching on corn.
Any Winchester Bolt Rifle made past 1964 is Crap! Deer hunting with a Mini 14 is foolish. 

One deer is in the freezer already as it became Hot Italian sausage, and hamburger. Two are here becoming Hot Italian Sausage, Country Sausage and cube steak. Two are hanging in the cooler and I will be picking them up tomorrow. Haven't decided but more cube steak, and burger is high on the list.

2na makes some Kick Ass Sausage!

On long guns in rear glasses of pick ups "Back in The Day"..... It was a different time and people then. There were no extended cab pick-ups and folks were less likely to bust your glass out of your truck to steal your prized Remington 870 or Winchester 94.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey now. The old gal fired up 3rd kick this morning and she lives outside. Not too shabby for a '66, still on points and condensor.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hey now. The old gal fired up 3rd kick this morning and she lives outside. Not too shabby for a '66, still on points and condensor.


You'll still have wheels that run if the nut case in North Korea detonates a nuke above us, and gives us a EMP . points and condenser way to go


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm very much into preparedness. My backup vehicle has a drop in distributor that has points and capacitor which I can change to in minutes.

Normally I wouldn't post this because I can't provide links to verify it, but I've done my research with those who know yet can't say publically. Why should it be secret! We, as consumers should be able to choose emp resistance and influence the market to provide that. There have been emp simulator tests of a variety of vehicles. Most when running will stop running upon an emp simulation. Some were totally immune except for their radios. But, against wildly extrapolated public thinking, many can also be restarted again and some had no failures. I would very much like to get the results list, but I just have a few verbal details. Chrysler vehicles were the worst. I also got a good hint on which manufacturers are hardening their vehicles to electromagnetic pulse. The following two own their own electromagnetic pulse testing facilities: Ford and Porsche. If anyone finds publicly available information on this, then please post the links.

Ronald


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

From cold weather to EMP attacks...bring on some good fishin!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> You'll still have wheels that run if the nut case in North Korea detonates a nuke above us, and gives us a EMP . points and condenser way to go


Normally I stay out of Politics, however I feel that if the CIA would take the time to direct one of our best 12 year old computer hacks and allow them a few weeks vacation from Jr. High School and then delve a bit into the missile guidance software for our North Korean antagonist's nuke program, and the next time we see a video of the esteemed Ruler sitting at a podium-desk with binoculars intently watching the launch of his latest rocket, well you get the picture.....Trump is in the WAR Room and everyone is transfixed with the "live video" feed of that Missile blasting off and then making a U-Turn back and center-punching the podium.

A fella was riding a Scooter this morning in Nags Head. Pretty Dicey with all the ice.

Good to hear your fishing cycle is still working, thinking about putting a two rod rack on a Super Glide.

Looks like it will be one more day until it really melts this ice around here, The Cost to mount a few plows on the already existing trucks owned by the Beach towns of the OBX is practically a non-issue when compared with the issue of the public at large safety. People still going 40-45MPH over Bonner Bridge this morning with the roadway covered in ice
Heard RT 64 from Plymouth to the Alligator River Preserve is one continuous sheet of ice.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Went down to the sound today near Jockeys Ridge to see if there were any dead floaters and wound up walking on the sound. Could not see any open water and it looks frozen all the way to Manteo. The ice must be 6 to 12 inches thick. Anybody have an auger?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Dodge Chargers are back out in force.

Having owned 9 Model 70 Winchesters, I actually am looking forward to getting a new CNC machined Model 70.

Will not have the sentimental value of a Pre-64 but minute-of-angle right out of the box and no worries about scratching it up is appealing.

Supposed to get to 59 tomorrow.

If I can I will head to Secret Spot for Puppy Drum


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Garbo I got 15 on a trout rod today


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Make reds, specs and stripers gamefish. Let the commies net mullet, flounder and bunker.


----------

